# My first breeding attempt!



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well today i set up a match made in heaven....i arranged my breeding tank & have place the male in the tank with the female in a plastic see-through breeding box in there aswell.:-D
The male is charging about, racing around the box & showing his fins off, flaring & she is following him up & down drastically try to get too him. It's sooo exciting!!!! I've attached a picture to show u. 

I'm going to leave them for a couple days yet before spawning, im at present conditioning them & waiting for him to build his bubblenest. 

Watch this space.....& i'll keep u informed of how it goes..... :lol:

View attachment 7371

They both see each other & get excited!

View attachment 7372

More excitment

View attachment 7373

The male 'Grumpy'

View attachment 7374

The female im breeding is the light blue one at the bottom of the three


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

You'll have to fix the attachments they dont work


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Sad, no pictures


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds good, but I can't see the pics.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeh i going to sort the attachments asap.

so.....today is day 2, all signs are good! :-D the male is still flirting majorly, he's built a lovely bubble nest & the female is very active and is showing the dark vertical bands up her side, which ive read is good & is bulging which i pressume means her eggs are ready. 

do u think i should let them have 'a go' today this afternoon? :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds to me like they are both ready.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

there doing it! there doing it!!! :-D

i released her into the tank & at first it was a bit of a battle! she chased him, he pecked her, she chased him & so on, then she kept going back under the bubblenest for more & lying on her side in front of him & they've been trying for about an hour, but she hasn't been the 'right way round'. Now they got it & i saw eggs once!! soooooo excited!!!

talk about fumbling behind the bushes like there doing! 

anyway more wine & watching! :lol:

im taking pictures as it goes (can i get done for that!!!? oh well?) i'll show u once its all done!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats great for you first attemp  Good Luck with the rest of the process!!


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hehe!!!! I know it's only the beginning of the process but I can't help but get excited! 
Well they did it for 4.5hrs, the bubble nest is full of eggs. The female then started to dart around & hide, so i've removed her into a sheltered compartment tucked away in a seperate tank from the boy. Added a little salt for tonight for her, she ain't suffered much damage apart from battered fins & a small what I believe may be a bite in her scales on the side, but it's hardly recognisable. 
He is attending to the nest constantly, blowing bubbles. So he's all cool, I've wrapped the tank at the top with foil to contain heat & humidity in the air inside. 
So now....hopefully in a couple days there maybe some babies!!!! 

I've taken lots of pics so I'll upload them as soon as I can so u can see.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds great! CXongrats! Are there holes in the foil so they can get air?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

congrats with your spawn


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well....ive got babies!!!!!!

Didnt realise they'd be that small, there about the size of a spec of dust!!!! :lol: but there is deffo a few things moving in there!
The male had to be removed as he started to eat them! so they are on there own, only a few bubbles remain however they seem to be keeping themselves bouyant!
The female has recovered tremendously, she looks completely back to normal, fins all grown back etc.

Going to try upload pics now! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!! I can't wait to see pics!! Good luck with them.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

introductions









released









teething problems....as you can see the female wasn't the right way round hehe









picking up eggs together









the eggs stored in the nest


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

nice pictures


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

well......final result was..it didn't work!

I had to remove the male because he was eating the babies!!! After that i left it for a day or two & what i thought i saw to be babies, wasn't!

I had small white like worms all around the edges of the tank at the surface & like little white bugs swimming in the water!!!

what on earth went wrong?

the tank has now been thoroughly cleaned & the male is back in it happily. But i don't know how it happened??? :-(

any suggestions on what could have caused this would be great. 

oh well.....until next time ah.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry things didn't work out for you.


----------

